

Steve Jobs At Home in 1982 - mqt
http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0712/y_walker08.html

======
spolsky
Boy, I remember seeing that picture when it came out in 1982... it really
influenced me.

The article that accompanied it was about how Apple computer had grown so fast
that the founders didn't even have time to spend their money and buy
furniture. Steve Job's reformulation of this story, as if he were some kind of
zen minimalist monk in the old days, sure sounds better than what he said at
the time, which was way more prosaic -- something like "I just bought a big
house so I would have some place to live and Apple has kept me so busy I
haven't had time to buy furniture."

------
uuilly
That mat really tied the room together.

~~~
ereldon
The Dude: I could be just sitting at home with pee stains on my rug.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118715/quotes>

~~~
michaelneale
Brilliant.

------
staunch
_"The Facebook CEO, according to reports as recent as last month, still lives
in a rented apartment, with a mattress on the floor."_

[http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=ed6d5...](http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=ed6d5e3b-866a-41a4-b225-2f22cab3e20b)

~~~
ivankirigin
what a clown

------
jkkramer
"All you needed was a cup of tea, a light, and your stereo ..." and a multi-
million dollar home in Southern California to put them in.

~~~
alaskamiller
Northern California. It was about 1.25 million back then.

~~~
dcurtis
Is this that historically-protected house that Steve was trying to give away a
few years ago? He described it as "one of the biggest abominations of a house
I've ever seen."

~~~
pietro
I guess not. He bought the Jackling house in 1984.

------
mynameishere
I wish I was rich enough to throw away all my possessions.

~~~
edw519
Everyone is.

~~~
mynameishere
I don't think so. Example: Most of the things I have are replacements for what
would otherwise be services. My oven and refrigerator and car and local
grocery store combine to replace a maid, or 3-times-daily restaurant
visits...both very expensive.

~~~
testapplication
You own the local grocery store?

~~~
mynameishere
Well, it was one of those situations where I thought, "Hmm, should I put a
footnote [1] in this to make myself perfectly clear? Then I thought, why skew
my parallel grammatical structure, howsoever already imperfect?"

[1] I don't actually own the grocery store. The word "my" changed from "that
which I possess" to "that thing whose utility I am habituated".

------
gscott
That's a nice lamp.

~~~
nikolaj
yeah, funny that was my first thought too

------
icky
He should get a computer.

Maybe a nice IBM PC that runs DOS... ;-)

------
tlrobinson
This reminds me of the scene in Garden State where the rich friend who
invented silent velcro has a huge mansion with nothing in it.

